# DM + 1 Player LFM in Auburn, NY



## BullMarkOne (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, it happened to me again. Another gaming group disintegrated due to schedule conflicts. So, I find myself in the frightening place of being a player, and having a DM, but no other players with which to enjoy the hobby. 

The DM & I are looking for a couple more players in the Auburn, NY area for a regular bi-weekly campaign. Our game of choice is 3.5e D&D, but both of us are pretty open to alternate rules. Setting would be the DM's own homebrew, although he's looking at a campaign of published modules, with as little modification as possible to fit his setting.

Interested individuals please post to this thread or email me at: 
      bullmk1(atsymbolthingie)adelphia(dot)net

Please don't us turn into this:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7521044027821122670


----------

